# Great start of the season



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Daisy has had a great start to her pheasant season this year. Every day we have been out we have gotten our limit (this has been only our second day). She has really done a great job also! She got a new jacket this year and it is a little more rugged that the one she had last year. 

She has also gotten to learn how to duck hunt. She really likes that because she gets to swim. She had a little trouble deciding what to do with her first duck but with some reinforcement (a few fetch-it up, good girls) she picked it right up. 

I guess I am going to have to get her a new dummy for ducks. She has some trouble with their smell yet and I think she is smelling for a pheasant when we tell her bird.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you're having fun out there, perfect time to be out. Daisy is so beautiful, love the picture!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a great picture, a golden in her true element!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good job Daisy! The picture is great you can tell she loves being out there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love seeing a golden do what they were bred for. She is very pretty in the reeds in her camo vest.


----------

